# getting ready



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

getting the sleds out for the winter soon and i was just curious on what other people do to get them ready for the up coming season. I'm kinda new to this sport so i don't know what all should be done to have a successful season. 
Thanks Mark


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Since the fall is so busy for me, I prepare my sleds in the spring. That way f I find a problem I have 6 months to fix it. Here is a list of stuff to go over:

Inspect track for wear, grease all fittings (this is a MUST in spring to push out any water), check track tension/alignment and ski alignment, remove and clean/rebuild clutches. Check clutch alignment. Clean carbs if needed. Remove and clean RAVE valves, if equiped. Check intake boots for cracks, check Y-Pipe for loose bolts (either one will cause a lean condition and a possible burndown). Check and replace idler wheels/ bearings if needed. Inspect wear bars on skis. Polish Tunnel , Rebuild shocks if needed. Check heated visor plug for broken wires. Change chain case oil and adjust chain tension.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

SalmonBum said:


> Check heated visor plug for broken wires.



I thought you said you run goggles :lol:
Just kidding man.. It sounds like you take REAL good care of your sleds! Let me know if any of them ever go up for sale  I'd love to know I'd be buying a used machine that was actually cared for and not just used and abused.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Crazy Axe said:


> I thought you said you run goggles :lol:
> Just kidding man.. It sounds like you take REAL good care of your sleds! Let me know if any of them ever go up for sale  I'd love to know I'd be buying a used machine that was actually cared for and not just used and abused.


I just mentioned for him to check . Actually, I do have a Visor plug on my 07 REV. When we 1st got it the girl still had the heated visor helmet. I just left it on because some of my dockmates that are casual trail riders still have heated helmets and they always wanna ride her sled. They are amazed that the little 500ss (600 short block) can out run their F8s. I have it dialed in

Im always thinking of selling my XP Renegade to move up to a Summit, but I just have too much money into it where its not worth selling. I have done just about everything to it that can be done (about an extra $4000 worth) so its just the way I want it. I have been trying to get the girl to move to the XP, but she loves her REV. I have done everything to that as well (mild clutching, jetting, skid plate, A-Arm protectors, 12v outlet, digital temp gauge, floating secondary, etc)


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Oh Yeah, Clutch springs don't last forever. I replace mine every 1500 miles or so. On my 500ss I run a stiff finish rate with a low engagment (large spread). It wears out in 1000 mlles.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Seriously man... Whoever buys your used sleds is buying a diamond :lol:
If you didn't live on the other side of the state I would totally ask you to teach me about sleds/mechanics/maintenance..


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

oops, double post.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

SalmonBum said:


> Since the fall is so busy for me, I prepare my sleds in the spring. That way f I find a problem I have 6 months to fix it. Here is a list of stuff to go over:
> 
> Inspect track for wear, grease all fittings (this is a MUST in spring to push out any water), check track tension/alignment and ski alignment, remove and clean/rebuild clutches. Check clutch alignment. Clean carbs if needed. Remove and clean RAVE valves, if equiped. Check intake boots for cracks, check Y-Pipe for loose bolts (either one will cause a lean condition and a possible burndown). Check and replace idler wheels/ bearings if needed. Inspect wear bars on skis. Polish Tunnel , Rebuild shocks if needed. Check heated visor plug for broken wires. Change chain case oil and adjust chain tension.


that pretty much sums it up. also check drive belt and hyfax. dont forget a nice wash and wax job so its nice and shiny for the first snow fall!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

kozal01 said:


> that pretty much sums it up. also check drive belt and hyfax. dont forget a nice wash and wax job so its nice and shiny for the first snow fall!


I forgot to add the hyfax. Since I only ride in good snow conditions, I never have to change them. Both my 07 rev and 09 XP still have orginal hyfax! Belts is kinda a common thing. You need to inspect them every ride, if not every day. I look for pulled cords, loose cogs, etc. Especially after a long hill climb or deep powder play .


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Crazy Axe said:


> Seriously man... Whoever buys your used sleds is buying a diamond :lol:
> If you didn't live on the other side of the state I would totally ask you to teach me about sleds/mechanics/maintenance..


I'm actually only a 30-45 min ride from you. My boat is in Ludington, but I live in Dryden, just east of Lapeer. If you'd like to come over and check out my sled, ask questions, etc.... C'mon over. I'm free this sat nite


----------



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

How can you tell if you need to replace your hyfaxs?


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

petersen.mark said:


> How can you tell if you need to replace your hyfaxs?


most hyfax has a wear indicator on it. it normally looks like a seam that runs the length of the hyfax and when the wear is close to that seam its time to replace it.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I replace my hyfax each spring when I go through the sled. On a good winter I will only have to replace them once, usually in Feb after a few thousand miles of riding. Last year I went threw 3 sets and a set of track clips. Got to ride a lot of snirt. I usually change at 50-60% wear.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

The worse the snow conditoons, the sooner your hyfax will need to be replaced. I just don't ride if the snow sux. Most of my riding is off trail, so I'm not doing 250 miles a day. If I put on 35 miles in a day off trail it was a good day.
Not sure what kind of sled you have, but I can change hyfax without removing the skid. Its a good Idea to remove and inspect skid/shocks, but if that has already been done no need to. If left in sled, remove the lock nut/bolt on front of rail. Loosen the track. Use a chisel on the side of hyfax and lightly tap on it with a hammer towards the back of sled. Once yhe hyfax is at back of track, start it thru a track window. Spray with WD40 for lube, then grab on the end of hyfax with needle nose vice grips. Twist the hyfax sideways and start pulling. Once its started thru the window the rest is easy.

White colored hyfax last the longest. Next best that I have found is Black with graphite.


----------

